# libgmp4



## Anonymous (Apr 20, 2010)

In /usr/ports/UPDATING is:

20100419:
  AFFECTS: users of math/libgmp4
  AUTHOR: ale@FreeBSD.org

  The default gmp version in FreeBSD is now 5.0.x. The port directory changed
  from math/libgmp4 to math/gmp. An entry has been added in MOVED and all
  depending ports have been bumped, so the update should be handled
  correctly by common ports management tools, like portmaster and portupgrade

Does it mean that we need first to pkg_delete the old port and than update with portmaster for example?
I did portmaster -ad and I got:


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade binutils-2.20.1 to binutils-2.20.1_1                
        Upgrade mpfr-2.4.2 to mpfr-2.4.2_1                          
        Upgrade cln-1.3.1 to cln-1.3.1_1                            
        Upgrade gcc-4.4.4.20100413 to gcc-4.4.4.20100413_1          
        Upgrade guile-1.8.6_2 to guile-1.8.6_3                      
        Upgrade subversion-1.6.9 to subversion-1.6.11               
        Upgrade kdenetwork-4.3.5_1 to kdenetwork-4.3.5_2            
        Upgrade kdeutils-4.3.5_1 to kdeutils-4.3.5_2                
        Upgrade ktorrent-3.3.4_1 to ktorrent-3.3.4_2                

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] y

===>>> Starting build for for ports that need updating <<<===

===>>> Launching child to update binutils-2.20.1

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/binutils
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies    
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/binutils from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check                              

===>>> The dependency for math/gmp
       seems to be handled by libgmp-4.3.2

===>>> Launching child to update mpfr-2.4.2 to mpfr-2.4.2_1
        binutils-2.20.1 >> mpfr-2.4.2                      

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/math/mpfr
===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for math/mpfr from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check                         

===>>> The dependency for math/gmp
       seems to be handled by libgmp-4.3.2

===>>> Dependency check complete for math/mpfr
        binutils-2.20.1 >> mpfr-2.4.2         
===>  Cleaning for mpfr-2.4.2_1               

===>  Extracting for mpfr-2.4.2_1
=> MD5 Checksum OK for mpfr/mpfr-2.4.2.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for mpfr/mpfr-2.4.2.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for mpfr-2.4.2_1
===>   mpfr-2.4.2_1 depends on shared library: gmp.10 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gmp.10 in /usr/ports/math/gmp

===>  gmp-5.0.1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      libgmp-4.3.2

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/gmp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/gmp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/mpfr.

===>>> make failed for math/mpfr
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for mpfr-2.4.2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for binutils-2.20.1 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```
Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 20, 2010)

```
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/libgmp-[something]
```
that will "break" guile, gcc4N, many,
mpfr, binutils, mpfr, fftw, and several others
if you have them installed.

```
cd /usr/ports/math/gmp
make install && /bin/rm -rf work
# later...
cd /usr/ports/math/mpfr
/bin/rm -rf work
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/mpfr-...
make install && /bin/rm -rf work
pkgdb -u && pkgdb -F
```
You may want to check the +REQUIRED_BY file in 
/var/db/pkg/libgmp-* before the first operation to see
which ports to rebuild if you still need them.

Btw it is 
gmp >> guile/mpfr >> binutils >> gcc44 in that
order, per my notes, but you'd want to double check it as you
go along...


----------



## tobe (Apr 25, 2010)

seems like xmonad is still looking for libgmp.so.8 after replacing /usr/ports/../libgmp by /usr/ports/../gmp and rebuilding all packages that depend on gmp (also had to rebuild all packages dependant on ghc) but a symlink seems enough to fix it.

_edit:
well i just forgot to recompile my xmonad configuration file, now it's ok '^^_


----------

